# What the?



## base2aau (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.jaguarpython.com/docs/Ball/piebald.htm


----------



## Earthling (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

piebald ball pythons! 

We can make wonderfull bizzare animals like that......................yet we still run around supporting and rationalising the killing of innocent civilians in a **** war that shouldnt happen!

We are a strange bunch.


----------



## cris (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*



> yet we still run around supporting and rationalising the killing of innocent civilians in a [CENSORED] war that shouldnt happen!


Ok then... whatever you say mate :roll: 

They are some special snakes, i would still prefer almost any normal australian snake.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

Nice use of the english language from both of you


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

they actually made me feel sick.... theyre horrible!


----------



## cris (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*



> Nice use of the english language from both of you


thanks, but i speak australian mate


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

I was referring to the thread title by the original poster &amp; the censored swearing from a replyer.


----------



## cris (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*



> I was referring to the thread title by the original poster &amp; the censored swearing from a replyer.


oh ok, I went back and read my post and couldnt see what was wrong with it :lol:


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

:? They are horrible looking snakes :?


----------



## tebz (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

YEAH!!piebald balleez! i have them in my reptiles aus magazine vol 2 issue 2 if u guys are interested!!!cheerz tebzzz


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

I regret having to say this, because I'm not a fan of extreme morphs at all, but they are absolutely spectacular in the flesh, absolutely snow white with that contrasting "normal" pattern. Really only applies to balls though - I saw the first few of those at Dave Barker's in Texas in 1995. Check out his website, VPI.com for a look at the other stuff they (Dave &amp; Tracy) breed now, especially the balls &amp; bloods.

Jamie.


----------



## jeramie85 (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

out of all them on that page the only one i guess i like is riiiight down the bottom right


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

Well so long as they are not gm made, which means god made them, i think they are lovely!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

I think they look great......... 8)


----------



## andrew_555 (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

that is absolutely incredible, jury is still out on whether i like them, but how would someone go about breeding them initially?


----------



## pugsly (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE: WTF!!!*

They do look pretty incredible.. Have to say I am a fan. Especially the ones with the large amount of white on them.


----------



## Miffy (Aug 25, 2006)

I love them spectacular looking, they are so different.


----------



## munkee (Aug 25, 2006)

I am indifferent to them as animals to keep to be honest. If they had different behaviour to normal animals they I would be interested in them, but I would be happy with the plain colouring animals for a fraction of the cost. 

I appreaciate them for the uniqueness of pattern and genetics but I wouldn't buy them. I could get other snakies for that money saved .

Just my thoughts of course.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 25, 2006)

beautiful,i like the ones with a lot of color as aposed to the predominatly white ones,.
they look like skulls in the pattern of one them..
looking forward to being able to aquire pibald aussie snakes in the future..not for a while though i think


----------



## Hickson (Aug 25, 2006)

I like them. I think Balls are great snakes, period. But those patterns are just great. Expensive though.



Hix


----------

